
Open source and cloud - codingandcoding
posting this to see if someone else is also having similar feeling: 
if cloud providers are selling the open source products, shouldn&#x27;t the committers get paid as well? I agree that supporting the cloud product has some additional work, but isn&#x27;t that based on the core product? 
say, if there&#x27;s no MySQL, how can RDS work?<p>I understand the existing open source licenses are not having any constraints on this, but shouldn&#x27;t there be a new open source license to solve this problem?<p>the developers wrote the software, they can be used by other persons and companies so long that they are not re-selling the software product itself, especially in the cloud. 
if they are sold in the cloud, the cloud providers should pay some money back to the developers.<p>In my personal opinion this could be more fair and may potentially be a better way of open source software development mode.
======
Annatar
_posting this to see if someone else is also having similar feeling: if cloud
providers are selling the open source products, shouldn 't the committers get
paid as well?_

Feelings have no place in computer science or information technology!!!

The only way the committers can make money with their open source code is
through selling support contracts because other methods are unreliable.

~~~
codingandcoding
that's why I wonder if some new open source license may be useful, the cloud
providers are all big players that I totally believe they will respect all the
licenses

------
QuinnyPig
Let's pretend MySQL had such a license. The cloud providers would then likely
either use a fork, or simply skip that technology entirely.

You'd need projects without viable competition (think: the Linux kernel) to
use such a license for it to take hold.

~~~
codingandcoding
wondering if a cloud provider (especially those behind aws) will take this as
an opportunity to catch up if the open source software is really good?

